# What does this meter represent?



## krismiller1982 (Mar 18, 2020)

I feel like an idiot asking this, but I cant find anywhere in the Capsule manual what the meter circled in green represents?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Mar 18, 2020)

It represets the amount of humanization applied to sample starts/transitions, etc...


----------



## krismiller1982 (Mar 18, 2020)

OT_Tobias said:


> It represets the amount of humanization applied to sample starts/transitions, etc...


Thank you for the reply. Is this something that can be automated or controlled?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Mar 18, 2020)

No, it is fully automated, you can not control it.


----------

